# Продукты компании Microsoft: Новости



## Саныч

*Новый антивирус Microsoft получит название Microsoft Security Essentials*

Буквально позавчера в сети появились первые скриншоты разрабатываемого Microsoft антивируса, который придет на замену Live OneCare и который до последнего дня скрывался за кодовым именем "Morro". А вчера вечером стало известно, что новый продукт получит название Microsoft Security Essentials.

Microsoft заявляет, что релиз Microsoft Security Essentials должен состояться до конца текущего календарного года, при этом релиз публичной бета-версии, по информации из источников, близких к Microsoft, должен произойти в сентябре. Компания приступила ко внутреннему тестированию Morro 1 июня.

Microsoft Security Essentials позиционируется Microsoft в качестве базовой защиты от вредоносного ПО, поэтому не стоит сравнивать этот пакет с продуктами от Kaspersky Labs, Symantec и McAfee. 

Вчера же в сеть попала одна из сборок Microsoft Security Essentials, по всей вероятности именно та, которую Microsoft тестировала силами своих сотрудников:


----------



## ТроПа

Что то не понятно, зачем мне базовая защита? Мне нужна нормальная защита.


----------



## akok

Тут больше


----------



## Саныч

*Тестирование Microsoft Security Essentials стартует 23 июня*

Вчера вечером Microsoft официально подтвердила, что планирует представить публичную версию продукта Microsoft Security Essentials, ранее известного под кодовым именем Morro, 23 июня, однако, принять участие в тестировании сможет лишь ограниченная группа пользователей из нескольких стран.

Итак, на следующей неделе Microsoft намерена начать тестирование бесплатного антивирусного решения, которое будет продлится до осени. Представители компании также подтвердили, что релиз Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) запланирован на осень этого года. Согласно информации из проверенных источников, релиз должен состояться в сентябре или, по крайней мере, до релиза Windows 7, который запланирован на 22 октября.

Microsoft намерена заменить новым продуктом Windows Live OneCare, поставки которого прекратятся 30 июня. Это значит, что в магазинах вы уже не сможете приобрести данный продукт, хотя Microsoft продолжит продажу Live OneCare на своем сайте в течение некоторого времени.

Тестирование будет весьма ограниченным: Microsoft планирует принять первые 75000 добровольцев из США, Израиля и Бразилии. Тестирование в Китае начнется в середине июля. Вполне возможно, что в случае ажиотажа вокруг продукта Microsoft примет волевое решение расширить тестирование.

Источник


----------



## Fox

*Microsoft анонсировала бесплатный антивирус*

Компания Microsoft анонсировала свой новый бесплатный антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials. ранее известный как Morro. Как можно догадаться, новый антивирус предназначен для работы в операционной системе Windows и призван защитить пользователей от различных вредоносных программ.

С 23 июня этого года пользователям будет доступна бета-версия антивируса на английском и португальском языках. Скачать ее смогут лишь 75 000 первых пользователей, однако Microsoft может и увеличить это число. Финальная версия антивируса должна появиться осенью этого года.

Напомним, что впервые об антивирусе Microsoft Security Essentials стало известно еще в ноябре 2008 года. Первоначально он имел кодовое название Morro.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Лимит загрузок бета-версии MS Security Essentials был исчерпан в течение 24 часов*

Лимит загрузок бета-версии антивируса Microsoft Security Essentials для США и Израиля в количестве 55 тысяч дистрибутивов был исчерпан в течение 24 часов.







_Просто антивирус._


В бесплатный пакет вошли компоненты программы Windows Live OneCare, поддержка которой в настоящее время прекращена. 

Microsoft Security Essentials — это конкурент низкобюджетных предложений компаний McAfee и Symantec. Выход в свет финальной версии бесплатного ПО ожидается осенью. 

Бета-версия была выложена для скачивания во вторник утром по американскому тихоокеанскому времени. Пользователям из США, Израиля и Бразилии разрешили загрузить всего 75 тысяч копий продукта. К пяти утра среды (16 часов по Москве) американцы и израильтяне достигли лимита. Бразильцы свои 20 тысяч качают до сих пор. 

Бесплатное ПО, которое помогает защитить компьютер от вирусов, шпионов, троянов, руткитов и других вредоносных программ, разрабатывалось под кодовым названием Morro. Когда эти компоненты входили в состав Windows Live OneCare, пользователям приходилось ежегодно выплачивать $49,95. 

Security Essentials будет регулярно обновляться. Для этого на вашем ПК должна быть задействована функция автоматического обновления Windows. Программа предназначена для компьютеров под управлением Windows XP, Windows Vista и Windows 7.



Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Microsoft Security Essentials успешно прошел антивирусный тест*

Бесплатный антивирус от Microsoft, тестирование которого началось неделей ранее, успешно выдержал первый предварительный тест, проводимый независимой компанией.

Компания AV-Test GmbH тестировала Microsoft Security Essentials на Windows XP, Vista и Windows 7. Тестировали антивирус на 3200 вирусах, троянах и червях, заявил Андреас Маркс (Andreas Marx), один из менеджеров компании. Для тестирования были отобраны наиболее актуальные вирусы.

"Все файлы были должным образом продиагностированы и вылечены" - написал Маркс в своем заключении. "Это отличный результат, так как многие антивирусы до сих пор не определяют эти вирусы".

AV-Test также тестировали Microsoft Security Essentials на безопасных проверенных файлах - мог ли антивирус счесть их вредоносными и стать настоящим кошмаром для пользователей, калечащим их компьютеры и портящим репутацию своих разработчиков. "Ни один из безопасных файлов не был помечен как вредоносный - это отличный результат".

AV-Test оценили приложение на выявление рекламных модулей. "Все прошло успешно и жаловаться не на что" - заявил Маркс. "Однако, мы вынесем окончательный вердикт, как только протестируем более серьезный объем рекламных вирусов."

Результаты тестирования от AV-Test несколько расстроили конкурентов Microsoft на рынке программ безопасности. "Этот антивирус не даст вам должной защиты" - сказал Джей Смит (J.R. Smith), исполнительный директор AVG Technologies, известной своим бесплатным антивирусом. "Microsoft Security Essentials пригоден лишь для развивающихся рынков". Кибер-преступники, по словам Смита, все чаще используют веб-странички для размещения вредоносного кода. AVG пакет включает LinkScanner, который проверяет ссылки и страницы на наличие вредного кода. Бесплатная версия сканера может быть загружена с их сайта.

Другая лаборатория по тестированию антивирусов, AV-Comparatives.org, заявила, что будут тестировать Security Essentials в августе и только после этого предоставят результаты. 

Microsoft разместила бета-версию Microsoft Security Essentials на своем сайте, ограничив количество участников тестирования до 75000 человек. Эта цифра была достигнута в первые часы после релиза. Затем Microsoft заявила, что пока не принимает дополнительных тестеров. Возможно, позднее тестирование будет расширено.

Новый продукт, известный ранее под кодовым именем Morro, призван заменить Windows Live OneCare, продажи которогобыли приостановлены 30 июня. В Microsoft не говорят о дате прекращения работы Windows Live OneCare, но дата в пользовательском соглашении говорит, что это произойдет 30 сентября или после выхода MSE, если он выйдет раньше. Велика вероятность, что Microsoft запустит MSE до официального релиза Windows 7, намеченного на 22 октября сего года.



источник


----------



## Саныч

*Microsoft начала раздавать бесплатный антивирус*

В пресс-релизе корпорации сказано, что новинка Microsoft Security Essentials работает в фоновом режиме, благодаря чему ее присутствие на компьютере практически не ощущается. Антивирус от Microsoft не требователен к системным ресурсам и не потребляет много оперативной памяти. Обновление вирусной базы также осуществляется в фоновом режиме.

Скачать антивирус можно здесь - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials. Программа будет работать на компьютерах с установленными операционными системами Windows XP SP2 или SP3, Windows Vista и Windows 7. Системные требования - процессор в 500 МГц и 256 МБ (для Windows ХР) или процессор с частотой 1 ГГц и 1 ГБ оперативной памяти при работе с Windows Vista или Windows 7.

Интерфейс Microsoft Security Essentials доступен на 8 языках. Скачать программу могут жители 19 стран, России в списке пока нет.

Антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials должен стать альернативой инструменту обеспечения безопасности работы системы - сервису OneCare, который не сумел завоевать популярность среди пользователей.


Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Security Essentials: антивирус не для всех*

На прошлой неделе корпорация Microsoft представила финальную версию антивирусного пакета Security Essentials, предназначенного для защиты компьютеров с операционными системами Windows ХР/Vista/7 от вирусов, троянов, шпионских модулей, руткитов и прочего вредоносного программного обеспечения. Новый продукт, созданный по принципу "Maximum Security, Minimum Resource Requirements", пополнил линейку бесплатных приложений, доступных для обладателей лицензионных копий Windows, но далеко не для всех. Компания ограничила распространение продукта, сделав его доступным только для пользователей США, Великобритании, Франции, Германии, Италии, Испании, Канады, Японии и ещё 11 стран, среди которых нет России. Причём, что интересно, Microsoft ввела ограничение на скачивание дистрибутива не в первый день релиза программы, а лишь сутки спустя. В поисках объяснения ситуации обратились к специалистам корпорации.

*Скажите, пожалуйста, почему в первый день после релиза продукта его можно было скачивать из России, а потом доступ закрыли?*

- В настоящее время продукт Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) доступен пользователям 19 стран, среди которых пока нет России. В нашей стране он ожидается в первой половине следующего года. MSE можно было скачать в первый день из-за технической ошибки, сейчас закачка доступна пользователям только тех стран, в которых антивирусный пакет официально запущен и поддерживается. 

*Планируется ли ограничивать доступ к базам обновлений антивирусных сигнатур для отечественных пользователей, успевших поставить приложение?*

- Этот момент уточняется, и пока никакой информации по данному вопросу предоставить мы не можем.

*Как Microsoft относится к тому, что их продукт повсеместно фигурирует в торрент-сетях?*

- Что касается скачивания продукта из торрент-сетей, то необходимо помнить, что они не являются надежным источником получения ПО Microsoft, и компания не может гарантировать его безопасность. Программное обеспечение, скачанное из ненадежных источников, может содержать в себе модификации, в том числе вредоносный код.

На наш вопрос, с чем все-таки связана такая нелюбовь корпорации к русскоязычным пользователям, представители компании предпочли не отвечать, подчеркнув, что Россия - далеко не единственная страна, в которой недоступен антивирусный продукт. Вряд ли проблема широкого распространения новинки связана с её переводом на различные языки, скорее всего, корпорацией решается вопрос обеспечения технической поддержки пользователей на разных языках, а может быть, имеются другие причины, о которых Microsoft предпочитает открыто не говорить.







Как бы то ни было, перевод на русский и поддержка русскоязычных пользователей Security Essentials - вопрос ближайшего времени. Кто, впечатлившись положительными отзывами о программе, горит желанием опробовать её в деле, тот может посредством заморских веб-прокси или приложения OperaTor попытаться обмануть майкрософтовский сервер и скачать с сайта microsoft.com/security_essentials/ дистрибутив антивируса. Кто предпочитает более простые и элегантные решения, тот может добавить к приведенной ссылке параметр mkt=en-us и на странице microsoft.com/security_essentials/?mkt=en-us отыскать заветный инсталлятор программы. Не будем судить о том, насколько долго проживет последний метод скачивания MSE, но на момент публикации заметки он точно работал.

Хвалебных отзывов о программе, действительно, хватает. Многие зарубежные блоггеры оценили незамысловатый интерфейс приложения, простоту установки, настройки и быстроту работы антивирусного решения Microsoft. Успел Security Essentials побывать и в руках профессиональных тестеров. Так, в ходе исследований, проведённых независимой лабораторией AV-Test.org, MSE распознал подавляющее число образцов вредоносного кода и получил оценку "very good". При этом специалисты акцентировали внимание на отсутствии в программе эвристического модуля, обеспечивающего выявление полиморфных (динамически модифицируемых) вирусов и червей. Это первый негативный момент. Есть и второй: на одном из наших редакционных компьютеров под управлением Windows Vista антивирус после обновления сигнатур почему-то начинает проявлять неимоверный аппетит по части вычислительных ресурсов и раздувается в оперативной памяти аж до 300 Мб. Все это мистическое действо занимает примерно 10-15 минут, после чего производительность системы входит в норму, и на компьютере можно спокойно работать дальше. И так каждый раз после скачивания обновлённых антивирусных баз. Кого подобного рода фокусы не пугают, тот может установить Security Essentials на свой ПК .



*Автор: Андрей Крупин*


----------



## Саныч

*Microsoft отложила дату выпуска антивируса Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010*

Microsoft сообщила о переносе даты запуска корпоративного семейства продуктов для обеспечения безопасности данных Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010 на вторую половину 2010 года. Данный продукт предназначен для ОС Windows как в серверном, так и в настольном исполнении. Ранее эти продукты были известны под кодовым названием Stirling. 

В официальном блоге группы разработчиков Forefront говорится, что на основе учета отзывов клиентов и рыночных трендов было принято решение о выпуске Forefornt Endpoint Protection в паре с системой управления Systmes Center Configuration Manager. Данное решение предназначено для управления группами серверов, установки и обновления программного обеспечения на них. 

Stirling будет предназначен только для корпоративных пользователей, компьютерные сети которых насчитывают не менее десятка компьютеров. Stirling будет представлять собой нечто вроде удаленной административной консоли для управления антивирусами Microsoft Forefront, которые должны быть установлены на компьютерах пользователей. 

Stirling будет отслеживать изменения в конфигурациях рабочих станций, представлять отчеты о сетевой активности в компании, а также будет управлять определенными функциями корпоративных файерволов.



источник


----------



## Саныч

*Microsoft опубликовала первую статистику своего антивируса Security Essentials*

Прошло время после выпуска антивируса Security Essentials, а компания Microsoft уже опубликовала первую статистику, отображающую скорость распространения ее программного продукта.

За первую неделю антивирус был установлен более 1,5 млн. раз. При этом, согласно статистике, собранной с 535 тыс. компьютеров, Security Essentials успел обнаружить 4 млн. вирусов.






Интересно, что 44% пользователей Microsoft Security Essentials уже перешли на Windows 7, 33% используют Windows XP и 23% работают на Windows Vista. Также примечателен тот факт, что пользователи последних версий операционных систем Microsoft защищены лучше тех, кто использует более ранние версии. По крайней мере наибольшее количество зловредного ПО (52%) было обнаружено на Windows XP. 32% вирусов из общих 4 млн. выпало на долю Windows Vista. И, несмотря на то, что наибольшее количество пользователей работает с Windows 7 (44%), на их компьютерах было обнаружено всего 16% вирусов.

По статистике Microsoft приблизительно на треть ПК с Windows 7 установлена 64-битная редакция ОС, которая защищена от вирусов еще лучше благодаря механизму PatchGuard

Напомним также, что совсем недавно новую версию антивирусного ПО для Mac OS X выпустила «Лаборатория Касперского», а также, что до 9-ой версии обновился антивирус AVG.



Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Антивирус от Microsoft обновляется не слишком охотно*

Выпущенный недавно компанией Microsoft антивирус Security Essentials (MSE) в ряде случаев на протяжении нескольких дней не загружает последние обновления антивирусных баз, несмотря на то, что они уже имеются на сервере обновлений. Как отмечают авторы тестирования, проведенного для компьютерного журнала c't, в результате сложившейся ситуации этот антивирус становится не способен предложить адекватный уровень защиты против новых угроз.

Тесты показали, что несмотря на наличие подключения к интернету, при определенных условиях MSE не может загрузить обновления баз в срок до недели. Воспроизвести такие условия можно, к примеру, если регулярно переводить ноутбук в спящий режим, закрывая его крышку. После возобновления работы и часового нахождения в Сети антивирус по-прежнему уверяет пользователя, что все необходимые сигнатуры установлены, и что пользователь ПК находится под защитой. 

Более пристальный взгляд на дату последнего обновления между тем позволяет понять, что сигнатуры зачастую не обновляются по несколько дней, несмотря на то, что Microsoft успевает за это время выпустить несколько новых комплектов вирусных баз. Скорее всего, проблема заключается в том, что MSE проверяет наличие обновлений с определенные, строго заданные часы и если в это время компьютер находится в спящем режиме, а затем вновь приводится в рабочее состояние, то обновления не происходит.

Антивирус меняет цвет на тревожный желтый и пытается обновиться вне очереди лишь после того, как срок с момента последнего обновления превысит неделю. Тем не менее, после возобновления работы в Сети антивирус с базами десятидневной давности на протяжении первых 15-30 минут по-прежнему сигнализирует пользователю, что все обновления получены, давая ему ложное ощущение безопасности. 

В результате двухнедельной переписки в связи с описанной выше проблемой позиция Microsoft свелась к фразе следующего содержания: "те, кто не получает обновленные сигнатуры на протяжении шести дней, все равно остаются защищены самыми последними сигнатурами, доступными через службу Dynamic Signature Service".

Однако такой оптимизм Microsoft не подтверждается фактами. Тесты показывают, что антивирусное ПО с базами двухнедельной давности выявляет лишь от 30 до 50 процентов новых угроз и никакой "Dynamic Signature Service" при этом не помогает. Когда специалисты AV-Test.org попробовали запустить 20 образцов вредоносных программ, для которых у MSE не имелось сигнатур, антивирус не поднял тревогу ни разу, позволив всем 20 вирусам заразить систему.



Источник


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Microsoft выпускает два новых продукта линейки Forefront*

Microsoft выпустила два новых программных компонента корпоративной антивирусной системы: Forefront Threat Management Gateway (TMG) 2010 и Unified Access Gateway (UAG) 2010. Представленные компоненты объединяют в себе средства для безопасности и идентификации с решением по комплексной защите серверов, рабочих станций и сетевых узлов. 

Первое решение уже доступно для заказа, второе будет доступно в начале 2010 года. По словам представителей компании, новые решения являются частью реализации плана по интеграции решений для защиты информации и обеспечения сервисов идентификации продуктов под общим брендом Forefront.

Помимо настольных версий этих решений, Microsoft намерена выпустить SaaS-варианты для крупных пользователей, в сетях которых работают сотни компьютеров. Облачные версии продуктов также предложат пользователям многослойную защиту и защищенный доступ к корпоративной инфраструктуре.

Все представленные решения плотно интегрируются в службу каталогов Active Directory. Напомним, что вся линейка Forefront также интегрируется в Active Directory или службы каталогов других производителей. Кроме того, все представленные сегодня решения могут взаимодействовать с защитным софтом третьих производителей. "Представленные сегодня решения - это два ключевых фактора в обеспечении корпоративной безопасности. Они делают сервисы идентификации и безопасности данных частью стратегии корпоративной защиты", - говорят в компании.

При этом, в компании сообщили, что вся платформа Forefront в ее законченном варианте не успевает выйти до конца этого года, сейчас завершена работа над большей частью решений, поэтому конечный релиз будет перенесен на 2010 год.

Что касается TMG, то он представляет собой веб-гейтвей, позволяющий администраторам фильтровать интернет-контент и запрещать доступ к тем или иным сайтам или категориям сайтов. TMG является первым в линейке Microsoft независимым продуктом, способным интегрироваться с Microsoft reputation Services - облачным сервисом, представляющим собой базу знаний о тех или иных сетевых угрозах. Данный сервис собирает и анализирует данные из множества источников - 45 млн доменов и нескольких миллиардов веб-страниц, кроме того он анализирует данные почтовых сервиcов и получает сведения от Windows Live Security Platform.

Второй компонент - UAG - фактически расширяет функции решения DirectAccess, доступного в Windows 7, для компьютеров, которые не работают под этой ОС. Фактически UAG предоставляет собой замену для технологии частных виртуальных сетей VPN. Точно такая же функция есть в Windows 7, но там она работает только с Windows Server 2008 R2. При помощи UAG, работать с данной системой могут также пользователи XP и Vista, а также ряда мобильных платформ. UAG базируется на решениях, купленных Microsoft у компании Whale Communications.

В Microsoft сказали, что следующими на очереди в релизном списке стоят Forefront Protection 2010 for SharePoint и Forefront Identity Manager 2010, они появятся в 2010 году.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.2: удаление популярных вирусов*





Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.

Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 9 Мб.


Источник


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Бесплатный антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials доступен в России*

Microsoft объявляет о доступности в России нового программного продукта Microsoft Security Essentials, обеспечивающего надежную защиту компьютера от вирусов, шпионских программ и других угроз. Новое антивирусное ПО доступно всем пользователям лицензионной версии операционной системы Windows бесплатно. Скачать его можно на официальном сайте Microsoft.

«Мы регулярно слышим от пользователей, что они хотят обеспечить постоянную защиту своему компьютеру, но часто не готовы приобретать отдельные антивирусные программы, – отметил Павел Черкашин, руководитель департамента по продвижению потребительского программного обеспечения и онлайн-продуктов Microsoft в России. – Microsoft Security Essentials предоставляет надёжную защиту от вредоносного ПО без лишних затрат и усилий. Этот продукт доступен широкому кругу потребителей и прост в использовании. Мы уверены, что российские пользователи по достоинству его оценят». 

Сделав своё новое антивирусное решение бесплатным и простым в использовании, Microsoft надеется способствовать распространению антивирусной защиты для домашних ПК. Для корпоративных пользователей Microsoft по-прежнему предлагает решение Forefront Client Security, имеющее центральную систему управления и обеспечивающее надёжную защиту компьютерного парка предприятия от вредоносных программ. 

«Повышение безопасности компьютерной системы является важнейшей задачей, и мы приветствуем усилия Microsoft в этом направлении. Со своей стороны мы готовы обеспечить предустановку этого антивируса на компьютерах DEPO. Уверены, что потребители это оценят», – сказал Виктор Урусов, директор по продуктовому маркетингу и системной интеграции DEPO Computers. 

«Несмотря на все усилия антивирусных вендоров, по различным оценкам только на 60% персональных компьютеров установлено антивирусное ПО. Около 40% компьютеров не имеют антивирусной защиты и в результате могут стать своего рода рассадником заразы. Идея нового Microsoft Security Essentials заключается как раз в том, чтобы пользователи Windows получили качественную и, что очень важно, бесплатную антивирусную защиту. Ее эффективность, согласно результатам нашего последнего теста, выше, чем у многих платных продуктов. Новинка вполне способна обеспечить достаточный для большинства обычных пользователей уровень защиты», – подчеркнул Сергей Ильин, управляющий партнер Anti-Malware.ru. 

Microsoft Security Essentials обеспечивает защиту компьютера от всех известных угроз: вирусных атак, шпионских и вредоносных программ, руткитов и т.д. Это ПО работает в режиме реального времени, своевременно реагируя на все подозрительные действия и предотвращая, таким образом, заражение ПК. Однако прежде чем предпринять что-либо в отношении сомнительных программ и файлов, Microsoft Security Essentials проводит проверку их репутации, чтобы не удалить нужные и вполне легальные данные. 

Новое антивирусное ПО от Microsoft работает незаметно в фоновом режиме, не снижая производительность компьютера и не отвлекая пользователя от других задач. Владелец ПК получает оповещения от Microsoft Security Essentials только в том случае, если от него требуются действия для исправления ситуации возможного проникновения угрозы. При этом программа предлагает на выбор несколько рекомендованных действий, что упрощает задачу для пользователя. 

Информация о новых вирусах и вредоносных программах загружается в базу данных Microsoft Security Essentials автоматически. Поэтому это антивирусное ПО всегда соответствует самым последним технологиям в области компьютерной безопасности. 

Microsoft Security Essentials является первым антивирусным ПО корпорации, в котором реализована новейшая технология Dynamic Signature Service, гарантирующая немедленную (Zero day) защиту компьютера от новых видов атак. В продукте также реализован поведенческий анализатор, позволяющий обнаруживать и блокировать активные процессы, которые выполняют потенциально опасные действия и поведение которых похоже на деятельность вредоносных программ. 

В декабре 2009 года бесплатный антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials наряду с коммерческим продуктом Microsoft Forefront Client Security принял участие в сравнительном тесте антивирусных программ на ОС Windows 7, проводимом авторитетным журналом Virus Bulletin. Оба антивируса обнаружили 100% вирусов из мировой вирусной коллекции, используемой при проведении теста. 

Microsoft Security Essentials совместим с операционными системами Windows XP SP2 и SP3, Windows Vista, Windows 7, в 32-битной и 64-битной версиях. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.4: удаление популярных вирусов*

Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.


Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 9,3 Мб.


----------



## akok

Подробнее о инструменте


----------



## Mila

*Security Essentials: бесплатный антивирус от Microsoft*

*Известный ранее под кодовым названием Morro, бесплатный антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials был разработан как замена коммерческому приложению Windows Live OneCare. Разработчики заложили в Security Essentials тот же механизм обеспечения защиты от вредоносных модулей, который был в OneCare и в Forefront.*

Одним из приоритетных заданий для команды разработчиков было создание антивируса с максимально простым интерфейсом и минимумом настроек. С этим заданием программисты справились на "отлично". Простота использования - это отличительная черта Microsoft Security Essentials. С другой стороны, это достоинство - едва ли не единственное. 

Сам антивирус предлагается пользователям бесплатно, однако для того чтобы установить его, необходимо пройти процедуру проверки операционной системы на подлинность.







После этого можно установить Microsoft Security Essentials. В конце установки будут обновлены антивирусные базы. Во избежание непредвиденных ситуаций, перед проверкой системы на наличие вирусов Microsoft Security Essentials coздaeт тoчкy восстановления cиcтeмы. 

После запуска программы, антивирус начинает мониторинг системы в реальном времени и предлагает пользователю три режима проверки - быструю, полную и выборочную. Кроме этого, можно запустить проверку файла или папки из контекстного меню "Проводника". По непонятной причине, в настройках антивирусного пакета по умолчанию выключена опция сканирования съемных накопителей при полной проверке (а ведь именно эти цифровые носители и являются чаще всего переносчиками компьютерной "заразы"!). Антивирус может определять наличие вредоносных или нежелательных программ в архивах, в частности, сканировать фaйлы ZIP и CAB. 

Уже в процессе сканирования файлов программа демонстрирует найденные угрозы. При этом, Microsoft Security Essentials не просто "пугает" пользователя названием найденного вируса, но и дает подробное его описание - в каком именно файле находится вредоносный код, какие деструктивные действия он несет и т.д. Каждому найденному вирусу программа присваивает свой критический уровень оповещения.







Стоит отметить, что антивирус от Microsoft ведет себя, порой, излишне самонадеянно - программа может принять за вирус безобидный файл и отправить его на карантин, а в худшем случае - и вовсе удалить с жесткого диска. Несколько уменьшить число ложных срабатываний можно, указав исключения. Например, можно выбрать директории и файлы, которые не будут проверяться сканером. Можно также определить список доверенных процессов и задать типы файлов, в которых вирус содержаться не может.







Высокий процент "промахов" антивируса связан, прежде всего, с несовершенством движка сканера. Судя по всему, антивирус опирается исключительно на загруженные сигнатуры (кстати, обновление баз происходит не так быстро, как у других антивирусных пакетов) и не умеет анализировать поведение неизвестных вирусов.







После проверки жестких дисков на них часто обнаруживаются вирусы, однако при детальном изучении видно, что Microsoft Security Essentials зачастую берет количеством, а не качеством. Нужно также отметить, что если антивирус от Microsoft присвоил потенциальной угрозе высокую степень опасности, убедить его в обратном никак нельзя - такой файл можно только удалить или поместить на карантин. Таким образом, если антивирус, по мнению пользователя, допустил ошибку, быстро "переубедить" его нет возможности.













Программа настроена так, чтобы не "дергать" пользователя лишними вопросами. Планировщик заданий автоматически составляет график сканирования и запускает в нужное время проверку компьютера. Все действия антивируса записываются в специальный журнал событий. В журнале можно просмотреть найденные угрозы, прочитать рекомендации программы относительно того, что с ними нужно делать, а также увидеть, какие действия к ним были применены.







Какие перспективы у этого антивируса? С одной стороны, компания Microsoft умеет делать качественные продукты. Спорить на эту тему можно долго, однако факты говорят сами за себя - операционная система Windows 7 очень хорошо принята пользователями и уже установлена на подавляющем большинстве рабочих компьютеров (об этом, в частности, говорят и результаты опроса, проводимого на 3DNews.ru). Команда разработчиков Microsoft теоретически в состоянии вывести созданный продукт на должный уровень. 

После выхода Microsoft Security Essentials из стадии бета-тестирования, было проведено множество тестов и проверок надежности этой программы. В целом, антивирус выдержал "экзамен" и доказал, что в состоянии усилить безопасность рабочего компьютера. Так, например, по результатам независимого тестирования AV-Test.org, антивирус от Microsoft получил оценку "очень хорошо". 

И, все же, насчет будущего этого антивируса у нас большие сомнения. Антивирусное ПО - это не та разновидность приложений, которую можно годами дорабатывать и шлифовать под определенный тип угроз. Создание надежного антивирусного пакета подразумевает, прежде всего, оперативность команды программистов. Ежедневно в сети появляются все новые и новые разновидности вирусов, для идентификации и устранения которых необходимо искать более универсальные средства защиты, чем те, которые использовались ранее. Реакция со стороны разработчиков антивирусного ПО после появления первых признаков очередной волны эпидемии должна быть молниеносной. И хотя на данный момент Microsoft Security Essentials демонстрирует частые обновления, движок программы остается несовершенным. Лучший способ избежать последствий вирусной атаки - блокировать ее еще до того, как вредоносный код начнет заражать другие файлы и мешать нормальной работе приложений. 

Есть еще одна причина, по которой многие не захотят использовать антивирус от Microsoft. Это - его относительно молодой возраст. Такие крупные антивирусные приложения как, например, Kaspersky Internet Security или Norton Internet Security - разрабатывались годами. Технологии, которые используются этими коммерческими антивирусами, давно доказали свою надежность и способность корректировать стратегию защиты в условиях быстро меняющейся ситуации. По мере развития, создатели ведущих антивирусов решали множество проблем технического характера - сводили к минимуму ложные сигналы, искали способы определения вирусов, для которых отсутствуют сигнатуры, снижали нагрузку на системные ресурсы в процессе мониторинга и т.д. Со всеми этими задачами создателям Microsoft Security Essentials еще предстоит столкнуться. Пока же программе есть к чему стремиться, поскольку пока что виден высокий процент ложных срабатываний, отсутствие алгоритма эвристического анализа, частые конфликты с уже установленным ПО. 

Данный антивирус не может составить серьезную конкуренцию коммерческим проектам - ни по арсеналу предлагаемых средств защиты, ни по эффективности выявления компьютерных угроз. Приравнивать Microsoft Security Essentials к продуктам уровня Dr.Web или "Антивируса Касперского" было бы некорректно. Современные коммерческие антивирусы ставят перед собой несколько иные задачи, чем простая проверка файлов. Многие антивирусные пакеты предлагают создание резервной копии данных, фильтруют отображаемый контент в браузере, предупреждают о подозрительных ссылках и т.д. 

Всего этого вы не найдете в Microsoft Security Essentials. Главный козырь этого продукта - бесплатность. И если сравнивать антивирус с бесплатными разработками, то здесь антивирус займет достойное место, оставив позади многие аналогичные приложения. 

Проблема данного антивируса состоит также и в том, что Microsoft уделяет основное внимание антивирусному сканеру. Коммерческие антивирусы охватывают гораздо более широкий диапазон угроз, чем тот, с которым справляется Microsoft Security Essentials. Это и кража конфиденциальных данных, и защита от фишинга, и безопасное использование подозрительных приложений, и пр. Кроме этого, многочисленные разработки с приставкой "Internet Security" - это, как правило, комплексные решения, которые не ограничиваются проверкой файлов, загружаемых из интернета. Современный антивирус включает в себя множество компонентов защиты, и сканер - это лишь один из способов обеспечить безопасность ПК, наряду с анализатором сетевых пакетов, антиспамовым модулем и прочими средствами защиты от вирусов. Microsoft не может идти аналогичным путем, ведь в систему уже интегрирован брандмауэр. Независимая система функционирования этих компонентов вряд ли может обеспечить надежную защиту. 

Вместе с этим, не стоит слишком преуменьшать значимость этого проекта. Microsoft сделала простой и вполне работоспособный антивирус, способный защитить от самых очевидных угроз. Есть много антивирусов, в том числе и коммерческих, для которых присутствие на рынке бесплатного "щита" от Microsoft означает потерю потенциальных покупателей. Самая же главная причина, которая будет стимулировать разработку Microsoft, - сами пользователи, многие из которых справедливо полагают, что наличие в системе установленного антивируса, пусть и не самого надежного, это всегда лучше, чем его отсутствие.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Security Essentials 1.0.1961: антивирус от Microsoft*

Выпущена новая версия бесплатного антивируса Microsoft Security Essentials. Программа работает в среде Windows XP, Vista и 7. Она была разработана как замена коммерческого приложения Windows Live OneCare. В Security Essentials используется тот же механизм обеспечения защиты от вредоносных модулей, что и в OneCare и Forefront, но этот антивирус не встроен в операционную систему.







По сравнению с OneCare, этот антивирус использует меньше системных ресурсов, но при этом он менее функционален. С помощью Security Essentials можно защититься от троянов, вирусов и прочих вредоносных программ, но в нем нет средств для резервного копирования и управления системой. 

Скачать новую версию программы можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.6: удаление популярных вирусов*

Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.
Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 9,6 Мб.


----------



## Саныч

*Состоялся релиз Active Directory Federation Services*

Между праздниками компания Microsoft сообщила о релизе Active Directory Federation Services (ADFS). ADFS 2.0, носящая кодовое название "Geneva", является частью платформы для идентификации/обеспечения безопасности от Microsoft, а также частью рабочей среды облачных вычислений Azure. 

ADFS, как компонент Windows Server, предоставляет технологию Web single-sign-on (SSO) для аутентификации пользователей для нескольких веб-приложений. Технология ADFS 2.0 является частью уровня Azure Services, и, по словам официальных представителей компании, данная версия ADFS предназначена для того, чтобы предоставить пользователям возможность использовать единственный вход в систему как между приложениями, расположенными на "облаке", так и между локальными (on-premises) приложениями.

Джон Фонтана (John Fontana), в прошлом журналист Network World, а ныне евангелист Ping Identity, написал в своем блоге о выходе ADFS 28 апреля. По словам представителя компании, ADFS 2.0 станет всеобще доступен для клиентов в течение следующих нескольких недель. 

Как отметил Фонтана, новый релиз ADFS отстает от графика почти на год. ADFS является частью более обширной платформы федерации, известной под кодовым названием Geneva. Другие элементы указанной платформы включают в себя технологии Windows Identity Foundation и CardSpace.

Microsoft столкнулась с множеством преград на пути к созданию интегрированной системы обеспечения безопасности и идентификации. Пару недель назад официальные представители Microsoft признали, что компания вынуждена была пересмотреть приложение Forefront Protection Manager (FPM), которое было ключевым компонентом семейства продуктов для предприятий Forefront "Stirling".

Год назад, Microsoft представляла FPM как интегрированную консоль, которая предоставит администраторам более простой способ управления множеством оборудования обеспечения безопасности на их предприятиях. Несколькими неделями ранее представитель компании объяснил решение компании прекратить работу над FPM тем, что "у поставщиков продуктов безопасности нет никакой потребности в переносе управления на клиентов для решения узкого круга задач - они снабжают свои продукты инструментами защиты для управления системой и приложениями (как это реализовано в Forefront Endpoint Protection и Windows Intune)".



Источник


----------



## Mila

*MSE не подвержен атаке с использованием захватов ядра Windows*

Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE), антивирусное решение редмондской компании, является одним из немногих продуктов, которые не подвержены недавно обнаруженному методу отключения антивирусного ПО в Windows. MSE не использует SSDT-захваты, поэтому его нельзя отключить подобным способом.

Когда впервые был опубликован отчет о методе, в списке приложений, подвержен такой уязвимости, MSE не было, поэтому мы решили обратиться в Microsoft за разъяснениями.

"Microsoft в курсе исследований Matousec и занимается изучением проблемы" - заявил представитель компании. "Отталкиваясь от доступной информации, мы можем сказать, что наш продукт не может быть отключен таким методом ввиду природы защиты MSE в реальном времени." 

Параллельно мы обратились к источнику и получили следующий ответ: "Да, MSE не использует захваты и поэтому не может быть атакован с помощью техники KHOBE" - подтвердил пресс-секретарь Matousec. "Читатели различных сетевых секьюрити-изданий могут быть введены в заблуждение заявлениями о том, что методу KHOBE подвержены все антивирусные продукты, но они упустили самый важный момент - уязвимы лишь те продукты, в которых реализован захват. Лишь в некоторых продуктах реализованы захваты, однако большинство антивирусных решений их не использует. Более того, уязвимости подвержены в основном не антивирусы, а системы HIPS [Host Intrusion Prevention System - система защиты от проникновения], сетевые экраны с функциями защиты хостового компьютера."

"Microsoft обратилась к Matousec и представители компании подтвердили, что Microsoft Security Essentials и продукты семейства Forefront Client Security не подвержены технике KHOBE по причине дизайна системы защиты в реальном времени" - сообщил нам пресс-секретарь Microsoft.

Microsoft очень давно призывает разработчиков секьюрити-решений отказаться от использования патчей ядра, поэтому было бы глупо, если бы Microsoft использовала их в собственном продукте. Более того, техники самозащиты, реализуемые с помощью захватов, вообще не используются в продуктах компании. Следует отметить, что Microsoft прислушалась к вендорам и реализовала в Windows Vista и Windows 7 несколько документированных методов с целью позволить обеспечить механизмы самозащиты. К сожалению, нет ничего, что могло бы заставить разработчиков отказаться от старых методов в пользу новых, тем более, что старые методы работают и в новых версиях Windows.

И именно по этой причине список уязвимых продуктов такой большой. Matousec регулярно обновляет список и на момент публикации статьи в нем было 35 уязвимых продуктов. Еще одна победа для MSE, который получает исключительно положительные отзывы с момента своего релиза.




источник


----------



## MotherBoard

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.3.9*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Майкрософт рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы.

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Майкрософт, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства.

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder.

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Майкрософт анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Майкрософт.

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации.

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

* Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.9 для Win32 (11,0 Мб)
* Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.9 для Win64 (11,3 Мб)


----------



## Mila

*Новая версия Microsoft Security Essentials доступна для бета-тестирования*

Корпорация Microsoft объявила о начале открытого бета-тестирования обновленного антивирусного пакета Security Essentials.

В новой версии программного продукта, получившей индекс 2.0.375.0, разработчики оптимизировали и усовершенствовали антивирусных движок, добавили систему защиты компьютера от так называемых Zero-Day-атак, то есть, от эксплойтов, использующих еще не закрытые бреши в программных продуктах, а также включили в состав дистрибутива модуль Antimalware Script Scanner, интегрирующийся в Internet Explorer и проверяющий загружаемые браузером скрипты на предмет наличия в них вредоносного кода. Помимо этого специалисты оснастили Microsoft Security Essentials функцией проверки работоспособности брандмауэра Windows, расширили возможности настройки антивируса и изменили цветовое оформление интерфейса приложения.








Security Essentials предназначен для защиты компьютеров под управлением 32- и 64-битных редакций Windows ХР, Windows Vista и Windows 7 от вирусов, шпионских модулей, руткитов, троянцев и прочего вредоносного ПО. Антивирус работает в фоновом режиме и по утверждению представителей корпорации оказывает минимальную нагрузку на аппаратные ресурсы ПК. Приложение характеризуется интуитивно простым интерфейсом, отображающим всплывающие уведомления только тогда, когда от пользователя требуются действия для исправления ситуации и предотвращения возможного проникновения угрозы.

Бесплатно загрузить новую бета-версию средства защиты можно с сайта Microsoft Connect по этой ссылке. Для скачивания дистрибутива необходим зарегистрированный в системе Windows Live аккаунт, а для установки - лицензионная копия ОС. После инсталляции обновленных компонентов программы может потребоваться перезагрузка компьютера.




источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft выпустила EMET 2.0*






Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET) 2.0 – это утилита, которая предоставляет пользователям возможность внедрить технологии предотвращения эксплуатации уязвимостей в произвольных приложениях. При внедрении технологий предотвращения эксплуатации уязвимостей у пользователей появляется время на внедрение новых, более безопасных продуктов. К тому же, у пользователей есть возможность проверить работоспособность приложений при включенных ограничениях и сообщить о своем опыте внедрения производителю.

Любые приложения, работающие на Windows XP или выше, могут быть защищены с помощью Data Execution Prevention (DEP), Exception Handler Overwrite Protection (SEHOP) и других технологий, при этом, конечное приложение не обязано поддерживать DEP. Если вы используете устаревшие уязвимые версии программ, EMET позволяет увеличить срок использования этих приложений до выхода новой версии ПО. 

Утилита распространяется бесплатно и доступна по адресу: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=200220&clcid=0x409


источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft выпустила программное обеспечение для обеспечения безопасности приложений EMET*

Корпорация Microsoft на этой неделе выпустила новую версию программного обеспечения, помогающего сделать прикладное программное обеспечение более защищенным для работы в интернете без необходимости внесения изменений в его программный код. Решение EMET 2.0 (Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit) - это бесплатный инструмент, созданный для предотвращения использования известных на сегодня техник и методов эксплоитов, применяемых через интернет. 

Загрузить EMET 2.0 можно на сайте Microsoft по этому адресу В заявлении корпорации говорится, что разработка защищает как собственные продукты Microsoft, так и сторонние разработки потребительской и бизнес-направленности. 

"Хотя EMET может использовать любой, его основная цель - это защита приложений на машинах, где велик риск атак. Хорошие примеры таких машин - это бекэнд-серверы, настольные ПК руководства компаний и др. В данных случаях взлом системы особенно опасен и имеет самые негативные последствия", - говорит Эндрю Рот из подразделения Microsoft Security Research Center (MSRC) Engineering. 

Вторая версия программы имеет новый интерфейс, а также дополнительные механизмы для комплексного сканирования. Помимо этого, EMET 2.0 обзавелась решениями для принудительной рандомизации адресного пространства системы, новыми методами защиты системных библиотек kernel32.dll И ntddll.dll, защиту от форсированной перезаписи тех или иных файлов, а также продвинутую систему управления расширениями. 

Сканировать и защищать приложения можно как через графический интерфейс программы, так и из командной строки. Программа может работать, отслеживая активность по запущенным файлам или процессам в системе. Вдобавок к этому, теперь существуют две версии программы - 32- и 64-битная.




источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: утилита EMET 2.0 позволяет защититься от последней бреши в Acrobat и Reader*

Компании Microsoft и Adobe Systems объявили о том, что недавно выпущенный софтверным гигантом из Редмонда инструментарий позволяет блокировать непропатченную уязвимость в программах Reader и Acrobat.

Так, в своем руководстве Microsoft описывает, как с помощью утилиты Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit 2.0 можно закрыть эту новую угрозу. В свою очередь, Adobe также обновила собственное уведомление о наличии бреши, включив в него данную информацию. 

В Adobe расценивают уязвимость как критическую, поскольку она позволяет нападающему получить контроль над любым из миллионов компьютеров, на которых установлены фирменные средства для работы с документами формата PDF. По данным антивирусных компаний, с конца прошлой недели эксплоиты под эту брешь начали широко использоваться в Сети. 

Инструкция от Microsoft гласит следующее:

“Чтобы применить EMET для защиты Adobe Reader и Acrobat, необходимо установить EMET и запустить следующую простую команду из командной строки с правами администратора (путь к Adobe Reader и Acrobat может отличаться в зависимости от системы):

C:\Program Files (x86)\EMET>emet_conf.exe --add "c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\acrord32.exe" 

Произведенные изменения могут потребовать перезапуска одного или нескольких приложений”.



источник


----------



## Саныч

*Microsoft разрешила использовать Security Essentials для малого бизнеса*

В прошлом году корпорация Microsoft представила собственный антивирусный набор Microsoft Security Essentials, который получил неплохие отзывы в среде конечных пользователей. Решение оказалось довольно эффективным в блокировке вредоносного программного обеспечения, потребляло немного системных ресурсов и, что немаловажно, было бесплатным. 

Единственной сложностью оказывались некоторые лицензионные моменты, которые требовали, чтобы антивирус был установлен только на домашние компьютеры. 

C начала октября Microsoft меняет некоторые принципиальные юридические моменты в Microsoft Security Essentials и использование данной разработки в среде малого бизнеса, где применяется не более 10 компьютеров, теперь становится законным. 

В Microsoft считают, что большинство представителей малого бизнеса являются по сути такими же домашними пользователями и применение корпоративных антивирусов здесь с одной стороны слишком дорого, а с другой - слишком сложно с системной точки зрения.


Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Security Essentials: теперь и для малого бизнеса*

В соответствии с ранее озвученными планами, Microsoft пересмотрела условия лицензирования бесплатного антивирусного пакета Security Essentials и сделала доступным использование продукта в среде малого бизнеса, где применяется не более 10 рабочих станций. Свое решение представители корпорации объяснили стремлением обеспечить потребности небольших организаций, часто сталкивающихся с нехваткой квалифицированных технических специалистов и не испытывающих потребности в дорогостоящих корпоративных системах защиты. Ранее, напомним, устанавливать программу разрешалось только на домашние компьютеры пользователей.

Security Essentials предназначен для защиты компьютеров под управлением операционных систем Windows ХР/Vista/7 от всевозможных угроз, будь то вирусы, руткиты, троянские, шпионские и прочие вредоносные программы. Антивирус функционирует в фоновом режиме и по заверениям специалистов компании оказывает минимальную нагрузку на аппаратные ресурсы ПК. Приложение характеризуется интуитивно простым интерфейсом, переведенным на несколько десятков языков, включая русский. В настоящим момент программой пользуются более 31 млн человек во всем мире. Скачать дистрибутив продукта можно по ссылке microsoft.com/security_essentials. Для установки Microsoft Security Essentials необходима лицензионная копия ОС.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.12: удаление популярных вирусов*

Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.

Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 11,2 Мбайт.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft начала распространять Security Essentials через Microsoft Update*

Компания Microsoft начала распространять свой бесплатный антивирус Security Essentials в рамках системы обновлений Windows. Антивирусные компании подвергли такое решение критике.

С понедельника американским пользователям лицензионных Windows XP, Vista и 7, не озаботившимся установкой какого-либо антивирусного продукта, стали предлагать Microsoft Security Essentials в виде необязательного обновления Microsoft Update. Несколькими неделями ранее подобный ход был сделан и в отношении пользователей из Великобритании.

Узнав об этом, компания Trend Micro заявила, что это "вызывает серьёзные вопросы о недобросовестной конкуренции".

"Windows Update де-факто является расширением Windows, поэтому нас беспокоит начало распространения программы в рамках обновлений, — заявила главный менеджер Trend Micro по делам частных пользователей и малых предприятий Кэрол Карпентер. — Windows Update не является для пользователей выбором, и мы уверены, что его не следует использовать таким образом".

В Microsoft отмечают, что распространение Security Essentials производится не через Windows Update, а через Microsoft Update. К тому же это обновление не является важным и, следовательно, не загружается автоматически. Правда, здесь умалчивают о том, что для большинства пользователей никакой практической разницы между Windows Update и Microsoft Update не существует.

Symantec и McAfee, самые крупные антивирусники в США, воздержались от обвинений в адрес Microsoft. Обе компании снисходительно заметили, что Security Essentials не предоставляет должного уровня защиты. Также антивирусники заявляют, что в принципе не боятся конкуренции со стороны бесплатных решений.

Между тем, технический директор PandaLabs Луис Корронс выразил особое мнение. Он считает идею распространения антивируса через обновления Windows вполне приемлемой — но только при условии, что пользователям будет предоставляться любое бесплатное антивирусное решение на выбор.

Корронс привёл пять довольно разумных доводов в поддержку этой мысли, среди которых не самые высокие способности Security Essentials по обнаружению вирусов заняли лишь третью позицию. Более же всего Корронса беспокоит то, что бесплатный антивирус от Microsoft не устанавливается на нелицензионные версии Windows, а именно здесь и находится основной рассадник "заразы".




источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.13: удаление популярных вирусов*

Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.

Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 11,3 Мбайт.


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 доступен для загрузки*

Вопреки озвученным несколько дней назад планам, Microsoft приступила к распространению обновленной версии антивирусного пакета Security Essentials 2.0. Новинка доступна для скачивания с официального сайта продукта msantivirus.ru и может бесплатно использоваться как на домашних ПК, так и в компаниях малого бизнеса, парк рабочих станций которых ограничен десятью машинами. Ранее, напомним, корпорация намеревалась представить приложение в январе 2011 года.

Security Essentials предназначен для защиты компьютеров под управлением операционных систем Windows ХР/Vista/7 от всевозможных угроз, будь то вирусы, руткиты, троянские, шпионские и прочие вредоносные программы. Приложение характеризуется интуитивно простым интерфейсом, переведенным на несколько десятков языков, включая русский. В настоящим момент программой пользуются более 30 млн человек во всем мире. В России предпочтение антивирусному решению корпорации отдают 900 тысяч пользователей.






По сравнению с предыдущей версией, в Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 задействован усовершенствованный антивирусный движок, оснащенный системой проактивного обнаружения угроз, реализована система защиты от сетевых атак, добавлены опции, позволяющие ограничивать загрузку процессора при проверке компьютера по расписанию. Кроме того, новинка может похвастать функцией проверки работоспособности брандмауэра Windows, расширенными возможностями настройки, измененным цветовым оформлением интерфейса и прочими решениями, о которых мы рассказывали в кратком обзоре бета-сборки MSE 2.0.

Согласно статистическим данным, наибольшее количество установок продукта приходится на Соединенные Штаты, за которыми следуют такие страны, как Бразилия, Великобритания, Германия, Франция, Япония и ряд других. За год антивирус MSE сумел обнаружить и отразить около 400 миллионов угроз безопасности для пользователей. При этом максимальная концентрация вредоносных программ была зафиксирована в США, Китае, Бразилии, Великобритании и России.




источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft анонсирует Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010*

Компания Microsoft объявила о выходе Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010 (FEP), следующей версии известного решения по защите клиентских мест и серверных операционных систем (конечных точек) от вирусов и других вредоносных программ Forefront Client Security. Антивирусный движок Forefront, интегрированный с System Center Configuration Manager 2007, позволяет заказчикам использовать существующие средства управления клиентскими устройствами для развертывания и управления их защитой. Такая инфраструктура снижает стоимость владения и значительно повышает качество управления конечными устройствами.

Новые ключевые функции Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010:
*Интеграция с Configuration Manager. Единый интерфейс для управления и защиты уменьшает сложность инфраструктуры и ускоряет выявление неисправностей и составление отчетности.
*Значительно доработанный антивирусный движок. Включает новую технологию обнаружения вредоносных программ по их поведению. Новый поведенческий монитор обеспечивает немедленную (zero day) защиту от новых угроз с помощью специального эмулятора и технологии мгновенного обновления (dynamic translation).
*Защита от уязвимостей. Интеграция новой технологии блокирования атак на известные уязвимости конечных точек с глубоким анализом сетевых протоколов и сетевого трафика приложений Network Inspection System (NIS), впервые реализованной в рамках межсетевого экрана Threat Management Gateway (TMG), значительно повышает уровень защищенности конечных точек от сетевых атак.
*Управление межсетевым экраном. Позволяет системным администраторам быть уверенными, что персональный межсетевой экран работает на всех конечных точках и обеспечивает легкость управления.

Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010 станет доступен в январе 2011 г. Заказчики, которые используют Forefront Client Security, смогут получить новое решение уже с 16 декабря через Microsoft Volume Licensing Service Center (VLSC). Forefront Endpoint Protection 2010 доступен также на русском языке.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.15: удаление популярных вирусов*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. Этот инструмент напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.
Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 11,8 Мбайт.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 доступен через Windows Update*

Microsoft приступила к распространению обновленной редакции антивирусного пакета Security Essentials 2.0 через службу обновлений Windows Update. Ранее дистрибутив программы был доступен для скачивания только с официального сайта msantivirus.ru.

Новая версия продукта была представлена разработчиком в середине декабря 2010 года. По сравнению с предыдущей сборкой, в MSE 2.0 задействован усовершенствованный антивирусный движок, оснащенный системой проактивного обнаружения угроз, реализована система защиты от сетевых атак, добавлены опции, позволяющие ограничивать загрузку процессора при проверке компьютера по расписанию. Программа характеризуется функцией проверки работоспособности брандмауэра Windows, расширенными возможностями настройки, измененным цветовым оформлением интерфейса и прочими решениями.







Согласно обнародованным компанией данным, аудитория пользователей Microsoft Security Essentials составляет более 30 млн человек во всем мире. В России предпочтение антивирусному решению корпорации отдают 900 тысяч пользователей. Продукт представлен в 74 странах, переведен на 25 языков и может использоваться в среде малого бизнеса, где применяется не более 10 рабочих станций.

Сообщается, что уведомление от службы Windows Update с предложением автоматического обновления антивирусной защиты получат все пользователи Microsoft Security Essentials, ранее не установившие свежую версию продукта вручную. Перед началом загрузки апдейта потребуется принять новые условия пользовательского соглашения.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft Security Essentials получит обновленный antimalware-движок*

В среду, 23 марта Microsoft в рамках регулярного обновления антивирусных продуктов планирует представить усовершенствованный antimalware-движок для программных решений Microsoft Security Essentials, Forefront Client Security и Forefront Endpoint Security. Соответствующее объявление опубликовано на сайте технического ресурса TechNet, предназначенного для специалистов, осуществляющих планирование, внедрение и поддержку решений софтверного гиганта.

О том, какие изменения претерпит один из ключевых компонентов систем защиты, не сообщается. Известно только, что версия движка будет иметь индекс в пределах 1.1.670X.0. Текущая сборка модуля, напомним, значится под номером 1.1.6603.0.







В середине декабря 2010 года Microsoft приступила к распространению обновленной версии антивирусного пакета Security Essentials 2.0. По сравнению с предыдущей сборкой, в новинке задействован усовершенствованный антивирусный движок, оснащенный системой проактивного обнаружения угроз, реализована система защиты от сетевых атак, добавлены опции, позволяющие ограничивать загрузку процессора при проверке компьютера по расписанию. Программа характеризуется функцией проверки работоспособности брандмауэра Windows, расширенными возможностями настройки и измененным цветовым оформлением интерфейса.

Согласно обнародованным компанией данным, аудитория пользователей Microsoft Security Essentials составляет более 31 млн человек во всем мире. В России предпочтение антивирусному решению корпорации отдают около миллиона пользователей. Продукт представлен в 74 странах, переведен на 25 языков и может использоваться в среде малого бизнеса, где применяется не более десяти рабочих станций.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Безопасность: Windows 7 & Vista Firewall Control v.4.0*

Windows 7 & Vista Firewall Control - бесплатная утилита для операционных систем Windows Vista и Windows 7, позволяющая с легкостью контролировать сетевую активность приложений, тем самым, защищая компьютер, от появления различных сетевых «подарков» и прочих неприятностей. Имеется несколько редакций Windows 7 & Vista Firewall Control, различающихся набором функциональных возможностей. В том числе есть бесплатная версия, а также версия для портативных устройств.







Скачивать Windows 7 & Vista Firewall Control v.4.0 по следующим адресам: 

Windows Vista/Windows 7 32-bits (1,4 МБ, Freeware) 
Windows Vista/Windows 7 64-bits (1,6 МБ, Freeware) 
Windows Vista/Windows 7 32/64-bit (2,7 МБ, Shareware) 
Другие версии

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Обновлена утилита Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit*

Microsoft представила новую версию своей утилиты Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET), предназначение которой - затруднить эксплуатацию уязвимостей для киберпреступников, которые хотят запустить атаку.

Утилита разработана, чтобы предотвратить попытки эксплуатации уязвимостей (даже 0day), усложняя применение эксплуатационных техник и делая их менее надежными.

Новые функции в EMET v2.1 включают возможность экспортировать/импортировать настройки EMET и улучшенную работу с Structured Exception Handler. Согласно Серна, обновление также предлагает улучшенную поддержку командной строки для развертывания и конфигурации ПО на уровне предприятий, плюс некоторые второстепенные фиксы ошибок.
EMET может обновляться динамично, по мере того как появляются новые способы уменьшения негативного воздействия, поскольку утилита не привязана к циклу выпуска какого-либо особого продукта.


источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft представила свою автономную антивирусную утилиту*

Microsoft выпустила бета-версию своей новой программы для восстановления системы - Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper. Эта программа позволяет создать загрузочный диск или создать загрузочную флешку, с которых можно проверить ПК на наличие вирусов, троянов, руткитов и других видов вредоносных программ. MSSS будет особенно полезен в том случае, если вредоносная программа заблокировала возможность установить или запустить антивирусное программное обеспечение на зараженной системе. Так же не редки случаи, когда вредоносные программы слишком умело маскируются, в результате чего приложения, используемые для обнаружения вредоносных программ не в состоянии их найти на компьютере в рамках одной и той же операционной системы. 

Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper может быть загружен в виде 32-битной или 64-разрядной версии. Пользователю требуется скачать небольшой исполняемый файл, размером всего пол мегабайта. Для выполнения этой операции, конечно же, необходимо подключение к сети Интернет. Далее потребуется CD-диск или DVD, или же USB-флешка объёмом не менее 256 мегабайт.

После запуска, программа Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper загружает на выбранный носитель необходимое ПО и защитные базы из Интернета. Чтобы использовать жто специальное ПО, необходимо загрузиться с подготовленоого диска или USB-устройства. Это специальное ПО в свою очередь, запустит инструменты, которые помогут вам проверить и при необходимости исправить операционную систему компьютера.
Программа поддерживает только последние версии операционной системы Windows, от Windows XP SP3 до Windows 7. Пользователю необходимо убедиться, что загружена именно та версия программы, которая подходит для архитектуры его ПК. Если у него 32-битной операционная система, необходимо скачать и установить именно 32-разрядную версию системы Sweeper. Если пользователь работает на 64-разрядной операционной системе, то следует использовать 64-битную версию.
Скачать программу Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper можно бесплатно, по прямым ссылкам, с официальной страницы программы на сайте компании Microsoft:

Перейти на страницу загрузки Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.3.20*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы.

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства.

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder.

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft.

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации.

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0:


Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.20 для Win32 (12,9 МБ)
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.20 для Win64 (13,3 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.3.20*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 


Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.20 для Win32 (12,9 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.20 для Win64 (13,3 МБ) 



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft Security Essentials 2.1 – новая версия популярного бесплатного антивируса*

Компания Microsoft сообщает о доступности финальной версии продукта Security Essentials 2.1.116.0 Final, бесплатного антивирусного приложения, способного обеспечить надежную защиту клиентских ПК от интернет-угроз. 








Microsoft Security Essentials защитит ваш компьютер и хранимые в его памяти данные от вирусов, шпионских программ и других опасных приложений за счет быстрого и аккуратного сканирования жесткого диска в поисках признаков вредоносной активности. Сканирование может осуществляться в автоматическом режиме или по персональному запросу пользователя. Владелец ПК сможет организовать проверку всех устройств хранения данных или лишь избранных разделов и каталогов. При обнаружении вредоносного кода Microsoft Security Essentials способен самостоятельно выполнить предусмотренные действия в отношении зараженного файла. Вирусная база данных регулярно обновляется через службу Windows Update, что гарантирует эффективную защиту от новых и малоизученных типов угроз.

Список нововведений включает в себя обновленный антивирусный движок, гарантирующий более быстрое и точное обнаружение угроз. Интерфейс продукта также претерпел некоторые изменения, доступ к ключевым функциям продукта стал еще более удобным и интуитивно понятным.

Продукт Microsoft Security Essentials доступен для платформ Windows XP, Windows Vista и Windows 7 (32-битные и 64-битные версии). Стоит отдельно отметить, что в процессе установки антивирус проверяет подлинность операционной системы и отказывается работать под управлением пиратских копий Windows.

Свежую версию Microsoft Security Essentials 2.1.116.0 Final можно загрузить с официального сайта. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 3.21: удаление популярных вирусов*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила обновление программы для удаления самых популярных вирусов – Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, DoomJuice, Zindos, Berweb (также известен как Download.Ject), Gailbot, Nachi и пр. В последней версии добавлена поддержка вредоносных программ Win32/Tracur и Win32/Dursg.
Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool напоминает программу McAfee Stinger. Microsoft выпускает обновления для этой программы ежемесячно. В дополнение к Malicious Software Removal Tool рекомендуется использовать также антивирусные пакеты.

Скачать программу можно отсюда. Размер 13 Мбайт.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft открывает антивирусную лабораторию в Мюнхене*

Центр борьбы с вредоносным программным обеспечением - одно из структурных подразделений Microsoft - будет усилен еще одной исследовательской лабораторией, местом расположения которой станет немецкий город Мюнхен. Сферой ответственности ее сотрудников будет обнаружение новых угроз в регионе EMEA и надлежащее реагирование на них.

Выбор места аналитики Microsoft объясняют географически - это центр Европы, откуда они смогут более оперативно и эффективно реагировать на разнообразные угрозы, возникающие на территории как собственно Европы, так и Ближнего Востока вкупе с Африкой. Новая лаборатория будет функционировать в тесном взаимодействии с уже существующей аналогичной организацией в Дублине; руководить ими обеими будет один и тот же эксперт.

Всего у антивирусного центра Microsoft теперь пять лабораторий. Кроме двух уже упомянутых, работают подразделения непосредственно в Редмонде, а также в Мельбурне (Австралия) и Ванкувере (Канада). Исследовательские программы корпорации выполняются, помимо этого, в Нью-Йорке, Лос-Анджелесе и Пекине. Руководство Microsoft полагает, что распространение ее программных продуктов и сетевых сервисов по всему миру требует, помимо прочего, и ведения аналитической работы в сфере защиты от инфекций во всех основных макрорегионах планеты.

Центр борьбы с вредоносным ПО отвечает за развитие антивируса Microsoft Security Essentials, встроенного средства защиты последних выпусков популярной ОС редмондской корпорации - Windows Defender, а также семейства продуктов Microsoft Forefront. Региональный подход в противодействии инфекциям - разумное решение: известно, что спектр активных угроз порой существенно различается в зависимости от континента или даже конкретной страны. Посмотрим, удастся ли новой лаборатории повысить качество и эффективность защитных решений Microsoft.

Technet Blogs

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.0*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.3.22 для Win32 (13,8 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.0 для Win64 (14,1 МБ)



источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Продукты компании Microsoft: Новости



Building Windows 8 >>> читать (на английском языке)

Windows 8 Developer >>> качать образы 32/64-бит (без регистрации)


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.2*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0:


Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.2 для Win32 (14,4 МБ) 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.2 для Win64 (14,8 МБ)



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Начинается тестирование новой версии Microsoft Security Essentials*

Корпорация Microsoft открыла запись на ограниченное beta-тестирование новой версии Microsoft Security Essentials - бесплатной версии антивируса, предлагаемой конечным пользователям лицензионной версии операционной системы Windows.
Антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials, кстати, доступен и для организаций: предприятий малого бизнеса, в которых установлено до 10 компьютеров.







Согласно команде разработчиков, отличительными характеристиками новой версии Microsoft Security Essentials станут:


Автоматическое решение проблем: антивирус сможет предотвращать наиболее опасные попытки заражения автоматически, без необходимости пользовательского вмешательства.
Улучшение производительности: в новой версии реализован ряд доработок, направленных на то, чтобы не допустить снижения производительности вашей системы при работе Microsoft Security Essentials.
Упрощённый пользовательский интерфейс повысит удобство работы с приложением.
Новый, улучшенный антивирусный "движок" предложит продвинутые возможности по определению вирусов и зачистке от них системы.

В настоящее время запись на участие в тестировании открыта по этому адресу (требуется аккаунт Windows Live). Само тестирование, судя по имеющейся у нас информации, начнётся в декабре нынешнего года.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft открыла бета-тестирование Security Essentials 4 для всех желающих*

Вышла первая общедоступная бета-версия Microsoft Security Essentials 4 – мощного, функционального и совершенно бесплатного антивируса для компьютеров, работающих под управлением Windows. Несмотря на статус «беты», программа представляет собой полнофункциональный инструментарий безопасности для защиты от вирусов, шпионских приложений и других распространенных интернет-угроз. Более того, разработчики собираются регулярно обновлять продукт по каналам Microsoft Update, что гарантирует эффективную защиту от новых и малоизученных угроз.







Одним из наиболее интересных нововведений, представленных в бета-версии Microsoft Security Essentials 4, является усовершенствованный механизм автоматического устранения обнаруженных угроз. Программа научилась не только самостоятельно идентифицировать проблемы безопасности, но и решать их без какого-либо вмешательства со стороны пользователя.

Благодаря обновленному антивирусному движку, Microsoft Security Essentials 4 может обнаруживать и ликвидировать угрозы гораздо быстрее. Разработчики уверяют, что новая версия продукта не будет оказывать заметного негативного влияния на производительность ПК. Упрощенный пользовательский интерфейс гарантирует еще более быстрый и простой доступ к функциям продукта.

Microsoft Security Essentials 4 Beta работает под управлением операционных систем Windows XP, Vista и Windows 7 и занимает около 200 Мб на диске, а для стабильной и продуктивной работы приложения необходимо подключение к Интернету.

Загрузить свежую бета-версию Security Essentials можно на сайте Microsoft Connect, правда для этого понадобится учетная запись Windows Live ID. Если вам лень возится с регистрацией, то скачать программу можно на сайте DownloadCrew по адресу http://www.downloadcrew.com/article/26228-microsoft_security_essentials_beta.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новое антивирусное решение - Windows Defender Offline*

*Microsoft сообщила о выпуске автономного антивирусного продукта под маркой Windows Defender Offline. *

Решение находится в статусе бета-версии и предлагает всем желающим возможность создать загрузочный диск для проверки и лечения инфицированной операционной системы извне.

Согласно сообщениям зарубежных сетевых СМИ, Windows Defender Offline предназначен для борьбы с заражением в тех случаях, когда вредоносное программное обеспечение препятствует доступу на сайты антивирусных компаний и центров помощи, нарушает работоспособность сетевых соединений либо всей операционной системы в целом. Для проведения дезинфекции пользователь может создать загрузочный диск на CD/DVD или Flash-носителе, после чего перезагрузиться и провести антивирусную проверку до старта Windows. По понятным причинам создавать такой диск советуют на здоровом компьютере.

Необычная особенность объявления о Windows Defender Offline состоит в том, что еще в начале июня сего года Microsoft уже сообщала о выпуске автономной антивирусной утилиты с аналогичным функционалом и предназначением. Anti-Malware.ru также информировал об этом событии. Тогда продукт именовался Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper и тоже имел статус бета-версии; судя по некоторым техническим деталям и именам загружаемых файлов, в сущности это одно и то же решение, лишь претерпевшее некоторые изменения.







Возможно, Microsoft решила сделать свою разработку более публичной, попутно сменив ей наименование для большей узнаваемости. Насколько можно судить по имеющейся информации, Standalone System Sweeper изначально рассматривался как специальный инструмент для службы технической поддержки, который она могла бы рекомендовать заразившимся клиентам в особо сложных случаях (опять-таки связанных с неработоспособностью системы в целом или сетевых соединений в частности). 

Более подробные сведения о Windows Defender Offline имеются в справочной системе Microsoft.

Источник


----------



## Mila

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0:

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.4 для Win32 (13,8 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.4 для Win64 (14,2 МБ)


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft обеспечит «Лабораторию Касперского» новейшим ПО*

Компания Microsoft объявила о подписании с «Лабораторией Касперского» договора на поставку новейших программных продуктов и решений Microsoft. Это одна из крупнейших международных сделок Microsoft в России, условия которой предполагают поставку решений в зарубежные представительства «Лаборатории Касперского» в Западной и Восточной Европе, Северной и Южной Америках, на Ближнем Востоке и в Африке, в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе.

Данное соглашение призвано обеспечить стандартизацию глобальной ИТ-инфраструктуры «Лаборатории Касперского». Оно предполагает поставку нового программного обеспечения для более чем 2100 компьютеров, развертывание единой инфраструктуры на более чем 400 серверах, а также создание частного облака в дата-центрах компании.

Соглашение с «Лабораторией Касперского» иллюстрирует тенденции, которые сегодня наблюдаются на рынке информационных технологий России. Среди них:


Рост спроса на решения по управлению бизнес-процессами. «Лаборатория Касперского» успешно внедрила систему управления взаимоотношениями с клиентами Microsoft Dynamics CRM, а также применяет систему управления проектами Enterprise Project Management 2010.
 Повышение интереса компаний к решениям для объединенных коммуникаций и совместной работы. «Лаборатория Касперского» выбрала для обеспечения эффективной совместной работы сотрудников почтовое решение Exchange 2010 и систему корпоративной аудио- и видеоконференцсвязи Lync 2010.
 Рост спроса на технологии бизнес-аналитики. В компании «Лаборатория Касперского» внедрена система бизнес-аналитики на базе Microsoft SQL Server 2008, а также создан ряд порталов на базе технологии SharePoint Server 2010. Кроме того, для осуществления поиска на порталах будет внедрено корпоративное решение FAST.
 Повышение качества управления дата-центром. Так, в «Лаборатории Касперского» внедрены решения для управления инфраструктурой Microsoft System Center.
 Переход к облачной инфраструктуре. В компании «Лаборатория Касперского» построено частное облако на базе Windows Server 2008 R2 с гипервизором Hyper-V и средствами управления Microsoft Systems Center.

Защита периметра сети осуществляется с помощью Forefront TMG 2010. В планы на ближайшее будущее входит стандартизация рабочих мест на базе расширенного пакета лицензий Enterprise Desktop (включает Windows 7, Office 2010 и др.), а также применение популярной платформы для разработки ПО Visual Studio 2010 и Team Foundation Server 2010. Кроме того, будет расширена подписка TechNet Professionals.

Сотрудничество Microsoft и «Лаборатории Касперского» продолжится в рамках распространения проектов, внедренных в головном офисе, на все страны присутствия компании, а также при создании единой управляемой из России платформы, опирающейся на передовые технологии Microsoft.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.6*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.6 для Win32 (14,8 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.6 для Win64 (15,4 МБ) 



источник


----------



## Mila

*OPSWAT: Microsoft Security Essentials - самый популярный антивирус*

*Согласно исследованию OPSWAT, антивирусной программе Microsoft Security Essentials принадлежит 14,58% североамериканского рынка.
*
Компания OPSWAT опубликовала отчет, в котором предоставила результаты социологического исследования, посвященного анализу рыночной доли антивирусных программ. Исследование проводилось в период с марта 2011 года по февраль 2012 года. 

По данным отчета компании, Microsoft Security Essentials является самым популярным средством защиты среди пользователей США. Этому продукту принадлежит 14,58% североамериканского рынка. При этом в списке самых распространенных в мире антивирусов продукт Microsoft находится на втором месте с показателем в 9,96%. А на первом месте рейтинга находится Avast Free Antivirus с рыночной долей 11.91%. 

Среди ведущих в мире поставщиков средств информационной защиты Microsoft занимает четвертое место. При этом за последний год популярность компании выросла с 7,27% до 10,08%. Ведущими поставщиками антивирусного ПО названы Avast (16,26%), Avira (11,65) и AVG (10,96%).

Также в отчете OPSWAT упоминается о наиболее популярных операционных системах. По данным исследования, на первой позиции находится Windows XP, на сегодняшний день ей принадлежит 48,86% мирового рынка. На втором месте разместилась Windows 7 с показателем в 46,18%. Третье место принадлежит Windows Vista с рыночной долей в 4,33%. На североамериканском рынке доля Windows XP составляет 46,84%, Windows 7 – 46,58% и Windows Vista – 6,01%.
Подробнее с отчетом OPSWAT можно ознакомиться здесь.



источник


----------



## akok

Это и не удивительно. Зачем платить за антивирус, когда есть достойное предложение от MS.


----------



## Severnyj

*Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0 – новая версия бесплатного антивируса*

После продолжительного бета-тестирования компания Microsoft выпустила финальную версию продукта Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0, бесплатного средства защиты от вирусов и вредоносного ПО, ориентированного на потребительский рынок. 







Microsoft Security Essentials представляет собой полноценный инструментарий, обеспечивающий эффективную защиту Windows-систем от вирусов, шпионских приложений, троянов, руткитов и других распространенных интернет-угроз (включая их новые и малоизученные разновидности). Продукт, впервые представленный вниманию общественности в 2009 году, к сегодняшнему дню стал самым популярным средством защиты для домашних ПК в Северной Америке и вторым по популярности антивирусом в мире (уступая первенство лишь продукту Avast Free Anti-Virus).

Версия Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0 укомплектована обновленным антивирусным движком, который обеспечивает более быстрый поиск и ликвидацию угроз, не оказывая значительного эффекта на производительность системы. А усовершенствованный интерфейс приложения предоставляет пользователям возможность более продуктивной работы за счет быстрого доступа к ключевым функциям продукта.

Разработчики внесли коррективы в работу механизма Automatic Remediation, который теперь обеспечивает автоматическую отправку в карантин наиболее опасных угроз, не требуя от пользователя подтверждения этой операции. Компания Microsoft также сообщает о решении целого ряда проблем, обнаруженных с момента выхода предыдущей версии и связанных с установкой приложения, обнаружением и удалением вредоносных программ и др.

Судя по всему, компания Microsoft перешла на ступенчатый график распространения обновлений, таким образом не все пользователи получат новую версию одновременно. Владельцам ПК с установленной копией Security Essentials рекомендуется самостоятельно убедиться в доступности новой версии. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.8*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.8 для Win32 (15,4 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.8 для Win64 (16,0 МБ)



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Встроенный антивирус Windows 8 не будет мешать сторонним продуктам*

Компания Microsoft сделала небольшой, но крайне важный шаг в интересах OEM-производителей. Ради тех, что зарабатывает производством машин для Windows 8, компания Microsoft обеспечила особое поведение своего встроенного антивируса – теперь фирменный продукт будет полностью уходить в тень, если пользователь установит коммерческий продукт стороннего производителя. Как стало известно, фирменный антивирус будет включаться только в тех случаях, когда на компьютере не окажется других действующих антивирусных продуктов.







История вопроса с коммерческими антивирусами и их роли в бизнесе OEM-производителей насчитывает уже более полутора десятков лет. Дело в том, что производители поставляют свои машины, материнские платы или другие компоненты вместе с пробными версиями антивирусов, а затем, если пользователь оформляет платную подписку, получают свою долю. Чтобы не нарушить этот уже традиционный поток денег и сохранить отношения с OEM-производителями, компания Microsoft решила не навязывать пользователям собственный антивирус, оставляя место сторонним решениям.

Хотя уступка Microsoft выглядит, как сговор с производителями сторонних антивирусов, представители антивирусной индустрии официально отвергают такие подозрения. Например, компания McAfee официально подчеркнула, что этот шаг сделан не в интересах антивирусных вендоров, а исключительно ради добрых отношений с OEM-производителями.

Интересно заметить, что встроенный антивирус Microsoft обещает довольно осмысленное и разумное поведение. В частности, он будет включаться не только при отсутствии коммерческих антивирусов вообще, но и в тех случаях, когда эти антивирусы слишком долго не получают обновлений. В других ситуациях все бразды правления будут отданы тем продуктам, которые пользователь установил по своему выбору и усмотрению (и за свои деньги). Таким образом, Microsoft оставляет пользователям выбор, не отбирая у них все поводы приобрести платную подписку на антивирус, прилагаемый к купленной машине.

Система Windows 8 также будет предупреждать пользователей, если их защитные системы перестанут быть актуальными, а также сообщит о способах получения необходимых обновлений и продления подписки. После 15 дней предупреждений пользователь получит предложение установить фирменную утилиту Windows Defender от Microsoft бесплатно. В новой версии Windows Defender сочетаются антишпионские функции нынешней версии Windows Defender и антивирусные функции пакета Microsoft Security Essentials.

По поводу использования фирменных или сторонних антивирусов существует много мнений. С одной стороны, коммерческие антивирусы имеют независимую поддержку и вызывают большее доверие у некоторых пользователей, а продукты Microsoft, хотя их нельзя назвать совершенными, потребляют минимум ресурсов, обеспечивая базовую защиту от наиболее распространенных угроз. Как бы то ни было, выбор всегда остается за пользователем, тем более, что этот выбор теперь сделать легче, чем когда-либо раньше.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.10*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.8 для Win32 (15,6 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.8 для Win64 (16,3 МБ)



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Защитную технологию Microsoft усовершенствовал финалист конкурса хакеров*

Компания Microsoft выпустила новую версию своей утилиты EMET (Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit) 3.5 для обнаружения наиболее технически сложных атак на корпоративные сети. Главное особенностью этой версии стала защита от так называемого возвратно-ориентированного программирования – эту защиту придумал и реализовал Иван Фратрик, доктор наук по прикладной математике из Загребского университета в Хорватии. За изобретение технологии для борьбы с подобными атаками Фратрик вошел в число финалистов конкурса BlueHat с призовым фондом более $250 тыс.








Технология, которую Фратрик представил на конкурсе BlueHat, называется ROPguard по названию методики атак, когда злоумышленник собирает вредоносную программу из кусочков совершенно безвредного кода, уже присутствующего в системе. Вредоносная внешняя программа поочередно вызывает системные функции, составляя из них алгоритм для нанесения вреда внутри системы. Атака по методу возвратно-орентированного программирования (Return-Oriented Programming) в утилите ROPguard обнаруживается по характерным обращениям к функциям и неполадкам в распределении оперативной памяти.

Фратрик подал свою работу на конкурс BlueHat, начатый на прошлогодней конференции BlackHat и завершенный 1 апреля текущего года. Жюри конкурса включило работу Фратрика в тройку лучших, хотя в итоге Фратрик получил лишь второе место и приз в $50 тыс. Главный приз конкурса размером более $200 тыс. получил Василис Паппас за разработку аналогичного характера под названием kBouncer для эффективного обнаружения ROP-атак.

Хотя жюри конкурса присудило работе Фратрика лишь второе место, команда разработчиков Microsoft по доверенным вычислениям (Trustworthy Computing Group) решила применить технологию ROPguard в новой версии своей утилиты Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET) 3.5. Благодаря новой технологии утилита EMET обеспечивает гораздо более стойкую защиту перед возможными атаками, а сам Фратрик принял активное участие в разработке этой новой версии EMET. Подробнее о продукте EMET можно узнать на официальном сайте Microsoft по адресу http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30424.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Появилась Pre-Release версия Microsoft Security Essentials (4.2.211.0)*

Обновление включает в себя следующие улучшения:


Автоматическая отправка сэмплов в вирлаб. (Больше не нужно соглашаться об отправке посредством диалогов)
Улучшена установка продукта

А также другие улучшения, такие как: исправление ошибок, улучшения производительности продукта и многое другое.







Обновление доступно всем кто имеет подписку на Pre-Release версию MSE посредством Windows Update.
Для всех остальных ссылка на скачивание в Microsoft Download Center станет доступна в течении нескольких дней. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.17 для Win32 (17,6 МБ) 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.17 для Win64 (18,3 МБ)


источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft Security Essentials v.4.2.223.1 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ОС Windows*

*Пользователям Windows стала доступна новая версия бесплатного антивирусного приложения Microsoft Security Essentials. *

Антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials, выпущенный в России в середине декабря 2010 года, обеспечивает защиту домашнего компьютера и не приводит к деградации его быстродействия. Интегрированное с Брандмауэром Windows, приложение обеспечивает быстрый поиск, идентификацию и устранение вредоносных программ.

Скачивать Microsoft Security Essentials v.4.2.223.1 по этому адресу (размер варьируется, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.4.20*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.20 для Win32 (19,3 МБ) 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.4.20 для Win64 (20,0 МБ)



источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET), версия 4.0*

Обновлен и расширен Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET), теперь это версия 4.0. 

Напоминаю, что это служебная программа, предотвращающая эксплуатирование уязвимостей в программном обеспечении. Это достигается благодаря использованию технологий снижения рисков, т.е. разработчик эксплойта должен преодолеть специальные препятствия и дополнительные средства защиты, чтобы воспользоваться уязвимостями в программном обеспечении. Эти технологии не гарантируют, что злоумышленники не смогут эксплуатировать уязвимости, однако максимально усложняют достижение данной цели. 

В новой версии EMET 4.0 также предусмотрена настраиваемая функция закрепления сертификатов SSL/TLS, называемая "Доверие сертификатов". Ее задачей является обнаружение атак "третьего", которые эксплуатируют инфраструктуру открытых ключей (PKI).

Ссылка: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2458544/ru

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 53 секунды_
Желающие использовать это средство в качестве дополнительной защиты, скачайте его себе вместе с руководством уже сейчас. Традиционно Microsoft открывает к нему доступ ненадолго.


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft: средство удаления вредоносных программ из Microsoft Windows v.5.2*

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила средство для удаления вредоносных программ под операционными системами Windows. Это средство поможет удалить наиболее распространенные вредоносные программы из зараженных систем. Поскольку компьютеры, будучи зараженными, на первый взгляд могут работать нормально, корпорация Microsoft рекомендует запустить данное средство, даже если вам кажется, что с компьютером все в порядке. В дополнение к данному средству для защиты компьютера от других вредоносных программ следует использовать свежую версию антивирусной программы. 

Новая версия средства выходит каждый второй вторник месяца. Новые версии будут доступны на веб-узле центра загрузки Microsoft, а также на веб-узле Windows Update и через средство автоматического обновления Windows. Также доступна сетевая версия средства. 

После запуска средства и принятия условий лицензионного соглашения будет выполнена автоматическая проверка компьютера на наличие наиболее распространенных вредоносных программ и их удаление в случае обнаружения. По завершении работы на экран выводится отчет о том, какие вредоносные программы были обнаружены и удалены. Средство можно удалить по окончании его работы. Средство также создает файл журнала mrt.log в папке %WINDIR%\\debug folder. 

Список вредоносных программ, которые могут быть удалены с помощью текущей версии средства, а также инструкции по его применению см. в статье базы знаний KB890830. Помните, что это средство передает в корпорацию Microsoft анонимные данные в случае обнаружения вируса или при ошибке выполнения. В статье базы знаний содержится информация о том, как отключить эту функцию и какая информация передается в корпорацию Microsoft. 

Настоятельно рекомендуется прочитать статью базы знаний KB891716, прежде чем устанавливать данное средство в организации. 

Эту программу может запустить только администратор. Программа не будет работать под управлением любой из версий Windows 98, Windows ME или Windows NT 4.0: 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.5.2 для Win32 (19,9 МБ) 

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool v.5.2 для Win64 (20,7 МБ)



источник


----------

